# Steering wheel issues



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I am doing a color conversion on my interior. I put a steering wheel from an 04 on my 05 today. When I tightened it down, the steering wheel was very tight. I had to loosen the bolt to keep it from being tight. Has anyone had similar issues.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

are you getting red inter?


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I am converting to blue interior


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

QSGTO said:


> I am converting to blue interior


cool, cowboys fan?


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> cool, cowboys fan?


Not really, I want to do some blue body graphics and I'm getting blue cluster with blue color changing needles and lcd's


----------

